# [SOLVED] Win 7 install can't find device drivers



## Nusky (Sep 22, 2011)

I got a new CPU motherboard and RAM. Windows 7 can't find any device drivers. I don't have a CD Rom (its IDE and obsolete) so I'm installing through USB.

My motherboard is a Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3. I tried copying the whole driver cd to the USB but it didn't pick anything up. I tried downloading the motherboard and SATA drivers to the USB alone from the gigabyte website and it doesn't pick it up. All I have is a boot x: drive and nothing I put on the USB shows up in there.

What can I do to get the drivers on there?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 install can't find device drivers*

You do not have to install SATA drivers, they are included in Windows 7. Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* and press enter. In the Device Manager what devices have yellow marks? What is wrong with using your IDE CD/DVD rom drive? It's not as fast as SATA but certainly not obsolete. You should have an IDE port on your motherboard. 
On an internet computer Right click the drive and format your USB Flash Drive FAT32. Now download just the drivers you need to your USB flash Drive be sure they were saved there correctly. Put it in the back USB port of the new computer and copy the files to the Desktop and run just the drivers you need.


----------



## Nusky (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Win 7 install can't find device drivers*

My motherboard doesn't have IDE at all only SATA 2 and 3.

I'm trying to get past the first screen of the windows 7 install, right after it asks for your language. This is a fresh install as I couldn't use my 250 gig IDE drive for the same reason I couldn't use my CD drive

The install doesn't see my USB drive at all, just the X: mounted by the installer. I'm not sure what you mean by format the USB stick in FAT32, then I wouldn't be able to install windows 7 from it


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 install can't find device drivers*

You didn't mention you were trying to install Windows 7. You do not load drivers at the install process. Boot into *Setup* (Bios) and change the Boot Order to be USB (or Flash/Pen) drive First boot device. If it is booting the drive but not seeing the files then you did not create the Flash Drive files properly. Try using WinToFlash.


----------



## Nusky (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Win 7 install can't find device drivers*

Its working. I just had to move the USB stick over a port and it picked it up. Still can't get rid of this driver thing, and when I uncheck hide incompatible drivers and select all the drivers from the USB, it doesn't find a hard drive. My hard drive is SATA and plugged in. I also noticed it didn't show up in the bios but I wasn't too sure where it was supposed to show up.

I'm going to see if Debian can USB install and try that.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Win 7 install can't find device drivers*

set the drive to be seen as ide in the bios


----------



## Nusky (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Win 7 install can't find device drivers*

OK I got it working. First I completely forgot that SATA cable didn't provide power, after that it was recognized. After that I had to find the correct driver for SATA. It took me a few different ones before it worked. It wouldn't install to the drive (error 0x80300001 for those googlers looking for help), so I did some reading on the error and came to the conclusion that I needed to change my BIOS to defaults.

After that the motherboard came up and asked me if I wanted to switch to some hard drive mode that started with an A, can't remember exactly. After that the install picked up the drive, the drivers worked and the install worked fine.

Thanks for the responses


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Win 7 install can't find device drivers*

glad you have it sorted


----------

